# My Battle With Cancer Isn't Over



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 18, 2009)

After a year full of bad news, I was really hoping that today's appointment would bring great news. I was told if the tumor was under a certain size, I wouldn't require any further treatment.

Well my doctor today told me he is referring me to the Cross Cancer Institute because they found multiple tumors. The good news is that the tumors were all in my thyroid, and did not spread to my lymph nodes. The bad news is that because they found multiple tumors, they will be sending me for radiation to ensure all the thyroid is gone.

I was not expecting to hear this. I thought for sure it would be good news. Now I am facing more treatment and the prospect of isolation when I have treatments.

I'm starting to wonder if I will get any really good news in the few weeks left of this year...:tears2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. *Positive thoughts for you* :hearts


----------



## pamnock (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm so very sorry - I'm keeping you in my prayers during this difficult time.

Pam


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 18, 2009)

BIG Hugs!!! I'm so sorry it wasn't good news.  When do you go for the consultation?


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry Laura....

Iwatched my son Anthony battle cancer for a year,i know how stressful it is...he had NonHodgkins Lymphoma though.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 19, 2009)

I am fortunate, the type of cancer I have is very treatable. But none the less it is a lot to deal with and definitely not something I thought I would be dealing with at this point in my life.

Thank you everyone. I will make it through this but it's a lot to take in and I just need to vent a little.

I wont get in for a consultation for about 4 weeks.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh Laura, sorry to hear more bad news. Everything has been so tough for you.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 19, 2009)

Vent away. We're listening and really care about what you're saying. 

We care about you.

Here's hoping the rad treatment will be simple, painless and effective. And the end of all this stress and worry. 


sas :hug1


----------



## pOker (Nov 21, 2009)

you are in all of my prayers..good luck to you.ray:


----------



## JimD (Nov 22, 2009)

ray:


----------



## Saffy (Nov 29, 2009)

Positive thoughts going out to you .. wishing you all the best x


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2009)

I hate to hear this! I hope everything goes well. I know that isolation during radiation is not fun, but in the end - your health is all that matters.

*hugs*


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm doing really well with the news. The first few days were hard on me but I have just taken the attitude "come what may". I still am waiting to hear from the Cross Cancer so I don't even have an appointment yet...:waiting:

But it really does help knowing that I can come and vent here if I'm having a bad day.


----------



## Cher (Dec 1, 2009)

Much love and well wishes to you 
xoxoxo got our paws crossed here for you


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh Laura, I'm so sorry to hear this. I haven't been around much to iomment before but I have tried to catch up with what's been happening to you.

This really has been an awful year for you - my heart goes out to you.:hug:

On a positive note, me niece went through exactly the same thing earlier this year, and she is doing really well now.

Keeping you in my thoughts - you can always pm me if you want to vent

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm speechless, Laura! I had no idea you were going through such a thing. 

Just found out my sister has a form of cancer, my cousin called last night to say she has a form of cancer and now you. What is going on in this world? It seems that all the people we need the most on this earth are getting these scares. 

I'm certainly put you into my daily thoughts and prayers. They've been able to come so far with early diagnosis' and treatments that we must keep the faith. You're awfully brave and strong to be dealing with this at such a young age with the attitude you have. 

My heart goes out to you, Tucker, Fauna and Cali send their love and kisses and we will be envisioning you 100% healthy, happy and cancer-free. 


Much love,
C


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 30, 2010)

So I had my RAI treatment yesterday, it was disgusting. Why can't they make things taste half ways decent?

And like always, I ended up showing the weird, unusual symptoms. So unusual that it's not even listed as a symptom but through google I did find a few other people that have had the same problem and no doctors seem to know why. I started going numb in my face and then my limbs. So I ended up in emergency last night, and had to drive 40 minutes to downtown because none of the other hospitals will even see a radioactive patient and NONE of the hospitals have protocol in place to deal with a patient like me, no one knew what to do. They ended up putting me in a little room with double doors and plastering radioactive warnings all over the door... my mom sat outside the door and said there were a lot of people walking by that were wondering what was going on, lol. I feel like a walking hazard, ha ha.

Today I am feeling better, the numbness is gone. And today is the first day I am off my diet and boy am I glad. I spent 9 days not being able to eat anything with salt, eggs, or milk in it and that is very tough.

Anyways I thought that I would give a little update, and lets hope that this is the end of the road for me. I never want to go through this again.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting the update. I'm glad you are able to enjoy some foods again (small comfort during your tremendous struggle).


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 30, 2010)

:hugsquish: 

Thinking positive thoughts for a speedy recovery!!!

Jen


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, I am glad that this process is finally moving along. I wont know for another year whether I need more treatments butat least for a little while I am done with doctor appointments. I don't go back to the Cross Cancer Institute for 6 months now. Fingers crossed they tell me in a year that they never want to see me again and permanently discharge me!


----------



## Cher (May 2, 2010)

I so have all my fingers, toes (and hubby fingers and toes) AND bun paws all crossed up for you Laura 
That would be awesome news in a year to be told not to show your face again! 
BUT...you MADE IT
WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO way to go, and bring on the salt, eggs and milk hey??
take care:hugsquish:,
:hugsquish:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 3, 2010)

so how long do you have to be isolated? and how are you doing that? I'm so hoping things go fine from now on. You've had a long and rough ride.. you're due for some nice, comfy, bunny hug sorta days!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 3, 2010)

I am isolated until Thursday. Thankfully I can be at home but I am supposed to stay in my room and only leave to use the washroom. My mom took some days off last week to help since I wasn't allowed to touch food or anything that anyone else did. It really is killing me knowing my bunnies are so close but I can't go near them. Of course, Mocha doesn't care, he's just happy as long as someone feeds him! And I am ever so shocked by Zoey, my dad has had to take over giving her daily eye drops and I thought it was going to be a battle. It turns out Zoey is just as well behaved for him as she is for me, as soon as she sees us coming with the drops, she jumps in her litter box and sits like an angel until she's had her drops. She is unbelievably good!


----------



## JimD (May 3, 2010)

ray:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 3, 2010)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I am isolated until Thursday.


Just a little while longer, and hopefully everything is good. Are you catching up on some DVD's or sending someone out to get you some poutineduring your isolation? :biggrin:


----------



## cirrustwi (May 3, 2010)

Positive thoughts :clapping:, prayers ray: and crossed fingers 

 coming your way!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 3, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> you catching up on some DVD's or sending someone out to get you some poutineduring your isolation? :biggrin:




That would be the one advantage to isolation.. ha ha, I just give someone a shout and get food or whatever delivered. My family has really been awesome through all this. I have been watching some paper vu's on TV and catching up on all the movies that cameout earlier this year but I was too busy to see at the time.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 3, 2010)

I bet Zoey knows you can't do it right now. I love how animals sense things!

I'm always thinking of you even if you don't see me around here as much. I'm glad it's almost over!


----------



## Saffy (Jun 9, 2010)

How are you doing today?


----------



## pamnock (Jun 9, 2010)

Continued prayers for you! ray:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 13, 2010)

*Saffy wrote: *


> How are you doing today?


Thanks for asking. I am doing well. I don't have any really notable side effects except fatigue and I now drink twice as much as I used to. But I am working on the fatigue, I need to get a hobby that provides exercise so I am motivated to do it and hopefully that will help me recover some energy.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 13, 2010)

The fatigue is a devil isn't it? (Though my fatigue is from pain meds and when the pain is bad the meds are upped and I try to stay in as I am unable to speak without slurring).

I need a hobby that gives me a little exercise too. Let's get our heads together and think what we could do !!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 13, 2010)

Glad to hear that you are doing OK Laura. 

I feel for you on the lack of energy - same thing here. I hope you can find something - sometimes it's just the motivation you need

:hug: Jan


----------



## Cher (Jun 26, 2010)

well, it's check-up time 
any hobby (other than professional bunn'ing) that you have found?
Teasing ya, but just letting you know we are sending out some good bunneh vibes from Calgary xo cher


----------



## Cher (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey MBB 
Tiss been awhile, so I thought I would poke my nose in to see how you have been doing?
Let us know when you can 
ray:Namaste
cher, jez and benny


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 19, 2010)

I have found something to occupy my time, lol.

I was just in Calgary this weekend too! I caught up with a friend and went to a pub to watch the Oilers vs Flames game.

I go to the Cross Cancer Institute on Nov 8 and I'm not sure what news I will be getting but I hope I find out something, this waiting is driving me nuts!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 19, 2010)

Praying for GOOD news!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 19, 2010)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I was just in Calgary this weekend too! I caught up with a friend and went to a pub to watch the Oilers vs Flames game.


I was in Calgary too. :shock:

Was across the street from the Calgary Tower in the Marriott Hotel.Saw the Hockey game on TV too. 

Luvabun bunny-sat Bebe for me over the weekend.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 27, 2010)

Cool Stan! How funny that we both ended up in Calgary the same night, lol. I was at a pub on the south side call Lymericks. We were the only people in the place cheering for the Oilers though, lol.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Laura, how did it go? 


sas :clover:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey, thanks for asking. It went well. I didn't find much out, was just told they are going to run a test in January and see if the radioactive iodine destroyed all the thyroid tissue or not. If it did then they will discharge me from the Cross Cancer Institute for good, if it didn't work then I have to go through another treatment. But I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Cher (Nov 18, 2010)

:big wink:Fantastic, good to hear, and once again bunneh paws crossed you !


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 27, 2010)

So lets just say the doctor (actually he was an intern) I saw last time didn't explain things very well at all. My understanding about the test they were going to run was just basically a blood test. Well it turns out that I have to follow that no salt/eggs/milk diet for 2 weeks! And then I go to the CCI for the second year in a row on my birthday. They will inject me with radioactive iodine and then do a scan. That's really how I want to spend my birthday.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 28, 2011)

I had the scan done just over a month ago, I wont get results for another 2 weeks though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2011)

Really? It takes that long? well I am hoping and praying for you!


----------



## Cher (Feb 28, 2011)

paws crossed for you xoxox


----------



## JimD (Mar 1, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Saffy (Mar 2, 2011)

Peeping in to see how you are too. 

Am going through it a bit too .. hold hands .. we're together .. strength xx


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I got really good news yesterday, the cancer is gone and the thyroid tissue is gone as well so I have officially been discharged from the Cross Cancer Institute.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 16, 2011)

That is really good news!


----------



## Saffy (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! You must be smiling from ear to ear .. ((hug)) am so happy for you. Enjoy !


----------



## Cher (Mar 16, 2011)

YAYYYYYY  
so happy for you
doing the hoppy bunneh dance as we speak xo
that is so awesome, really good news L


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh MBB, I'm so happy to hear this GREAT news.

I hope you had a Celabration Drink.

Tomorrow would be a good day to have that Drink. As they say *"LUCK OF THE IRISH.":clover::clover::clover:*

Susan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 17, 2011)

Well my parents both teared up when I told them, my mom had a really good cry she was so happy, lol. As for me, I am not nearly as excited which is weird, but I'm thinking it just hasn't sunk in yet! Thanks everyone for your support through the years, it means a lot. It's been a long 2 years!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 18, 2011)

That is fantastic news! Congrats!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome news, Laura . What a relief!

Jan


----------



## pamnock (Mar 19, 2011)

Congratulations on the good news!


----------



## JimD (Mar 19, 2011)

:hugsquish::yes: :bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 28, 2011)

That is the best news I've heard in a long time!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 28, 2011)

That is fantastic news 

Ithink that when you go through a long ordeal emotionally and physically and you are left in suspense for long periods of time waiting for test results to come back that it is difficult to letdown the wall that you put up to deal with bad news if it should be that. 

Then when test results come back with good news the wall is still up and no feeling gets through at all . 

So it just takes awhile ...

My husband is going through bladder/kidney cancer surgery/ chemo since last Sept when his kidney was removed and I am beginning to understand what this cancer thing does to a person ...

Iam very happy for you andI hope that soon that you will begin to feel joy for yourself.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 15, 2012)

It's been a year since MBB was cancer free.
She looked good when I had her bunnies at my place in February.


----------

